# Before Watercooling



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

BEFORE watercooling you should consider if you really need it (overclocked systems needs one) Watercooling WERE DESIGNED FOR OVERCLOCKED SYSTEMS NOT JUS SHOWING OFF. in that case your wasting money...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My room mate installed a water-cooling system in order to make his PC whisper quiet. It's not overclocked one little bit and runs like a champ. Sometimes you just want a minimal acoustic signature.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I was using a Noctua U12P air cooler which was awesome, but I have my CPU overclocked to max and my SLI GPU's are getting up there. It's time too upgrade. Plus... I got money to waste.:grin:


----------



## dandenoth (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I disagree that it's a waste of money, but only in the sense if you buy everything new. I'm in the process of creating my own water cooling system, and the only thing I bought was a block for my CPU. You can get all the parts you need for dirt cheap, hardware stores have clear tubing, clamps, reducers, fittings, etc., and everything else you'll need, except for maybe the pump. The pump you can either get from a fish tank or you can even get it from a car, from the wiper fluid pump.


----------

